# Fried Green Tomatoes



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes fried green tomatoes are very good. Can you buy green tomatoes where you are or do you grow the tomatoes? I have seen them in the frozen food section at Walmart - once.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That few tomatoes would never make it to the table. I would eat them as fast as they got done. I love them. Same with fried okra.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The tomatos are from our garden...I have lots more. :smile:

Fried Zucchini is another good thing. :thumbsup:
I made it in June, and just bought zucchini to make it this week.

It’s here
https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/zucchini-aioli-dip-685541/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I am going to cry, that is some mighty fine eating right there. Green tomatoes are way to high to buy here. I haven't seen any this year, but a year or so ago I bought three green tomatoes and like to have fell out when they rang them up, a little over $5 for 3 green tomatoes, my stars, that is just crazy.

I am like Chandler, that amount would just get me started. It would sound like a hog in a slop trough when I started in on them, I loooooove fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, why don’t you put in your own tomato plants? We only put in three
plants. It’s supplying us with a lot of green tomatoes this time of year.

We picked six yesterday ( I fried up only 3) left 3 for another time...
There are many more still on the vine. I’m trying to space them out :biggrin2:
as we can’t buy them in the markets here. But, at five bucks for three of them :surprise: I wouldn’t be buying them anyhow! Talk about sticker shock!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I may try to grow some next year, Lord willing. The squirrels here pretty well get just about anything we have put out so far. I did net our small peach tree this year and that worked though.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've tried with minimal success to grow tomatoes in the past. Always get a leaf footed sucking bug on the tomatoes that ruins them. I think they are stink bugs. Soapy water takes care of them but the fruits are already ruined.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

We grow our own and make fried green tomatoes and zucchini.
They go fast so I make plenty.

I bread them exactly like you do. After all, this method is taught to culinary students Its a rule really. Flour, egg then bread crumbs.
It is the French trained way.

As I bread them, I lay them in a single layer on wax sheets. I stack and freeze as I go.
When I have made several meals worth I stop and allow all the breaded pieces to freeze well. Then into a plastic freezer bag.
We will have these for at least the first part of winter. Depending on how much we use.

This is a messy job. So make plenty and freeze them and have them ready for the deep fryer. I just made some yesterday and served them with my homemade garlic/dill aioli.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

J. V. said:


> We grow our own and make fried green tomatoes and zucchini.
> They go fast so I make plenty.
> 
> I bread them exactly like you do. After all, this method is taught to culinary students Its a rule really. Flour, egg then bread crumbs.
> ...


Do they get mushy after freezing them?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BigJim said:


> Do they get mushy after freezing them?


No. Exactly the same as the first batch.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

J. V. said:


> No. Exactly the same as the first batch.


Thanks J.V., I appreciate that information.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love them. Never used breadcrumbs so will try next time. I like that tartness green tomatoes have.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I’ve never had fried green tomatoes but have always wondered what they tasted like ever since I watched the movie (same name) decades ago.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gosh, you'll find red & green all over the country roads, here, from when the tomato trucks take a turn too fast. 😄 Still good. Maybe a little smoky this year.



California crop harvest calendar - When fruit and vegetables are normally available and ready to pick in California


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Druidia said:


> I’ve never had fried green tomatoes but have always wondered what they tasted like ever since I watched the movie (same name) decades ago.


Most people like them. Even kids seem to like them.
I love them and make them in big batches.

I took some out last night and paired them with some pasta and sauce. Freshly grated Parmesan Regiano or other dry cheese goes great all over this plate.
Really a nice dinner. Easy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m going to make some more tonight with pork chops. I also want to make a 
fried green tomato sandwich with ricotta on top of the tomato.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sadly this place is lacking a slappy. :devil3:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Slap this! ricotta and fried green tomato on lightly toasted sourdough bread. :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Slap this! ricotta and fried green tomato on lightly toasted sourdough bread. :smile:


Just seeing those fried green tomatoes actually made my mouth water.


----------

